# OBS Studio source from Google Drive (Gdrive) or DropBox



## dd007 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to OBS Studio. I would like to know if it's possible (if yes, then how) to select video files stored on Google Drive as a source in OBS. The objective is to not upload from the system rather use the pre-uploaded videos at Google drive to stream.

Thanks.


----------



## dd007 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dear Forum members,

Your insights on this will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

